# Supersonic 1940s Miles M.52 jet. Filmed in UltraHD / 4K



## dominicm (Feb 9, 2017)

Awesome electric ducted fan replica of the 1940's Miles M.52 supersonic jet. Scratch built from only 3 views of the original full size aircraft. Powered by a 90mm Wemotec fan on 6S5000 lipo battery pack.


----------



## roadskarekustoms (Oct 4, 2017)

Impressive!!...


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I double that, very impressive. And it flies like the real thing.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Impressive build and a graceful flight, but it still looks like it shouldnt even get of the ground. :cheers2:


----------

